# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Votoni për Shqipërinë ose për Kosovën

## projekti21_dk

Duke klikuar mbi këtë tufëz/lin, ju do të keni mundësi të votoni për Shqipërinë ose për Kosovën:

http://www.thevotenation.com/ 

ju keni mundësi për cdo ditë / pas cdo 6 ore / të jepni nga 3 vita

Më poshtë po jap një rangim, sipas votave të deritashme:


1. Türkiye (BVC 2010)  1.602.592 vota

2. Slovakia  1.124.652

3. Serbia 1.037.345

4. Azerbaijan 909.989

5. Georgia - Rep. of 

6. Russia 

7. Germany 

8. United States 

9. Greece 

10. Egypt 

11. United Kingdom 

Hungary 

Sweden 

14. Albania 312.049

France 

Netherlands 

Canada 

Palestine 

Uzbekistan 

Switzerland 

Armenia, 

Japan 

Bulgaria 

Turkmenistan 

Poland 

Macedonia 

Czech Republic 

Afghanistan 

Israel 

China 

South Korea 

Latvia 

Italy 

Spain 

Cuba 

Australia 

Argentina 

Cyprus 

Gambia 

Lebanon 

Brazil 

Slovenia 

Montenegro 

Vatican City 

Pakistan 

United Arab Emirates 

Bosnia-Herzegovina 

Mauritius 

49. Kosovo 24.764

Tibet

----------


## Izadora

Per c'fare arsye behet ky votim ? :-)

----------


## projekti21_dk

gjendja momentale e pikëve për Shqipëri dhe Kosovë

Shqipëria 321060
Kosova 24764

----------


## Gordon Freeman

votova Serbine heheheh

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> votova Serbine heheheh


po ti grek je ke do votoshe,kaq mend keni,sa i cuani dhe vllezer,prandaj keni arritur ne kete gjendje qe keni arritur sepse as nuk dini ke te cuani vllezer dhe as nuk dini te vlersoni ndihmen ne kohe te ndryshme te shqiptareve ne shoqerin tuaj...

----------


## mario_kingu

per cfare behet ky votim, kush eshte synimi 

edhe dicka tjeter ky website eshte for sale  :buzeqeshje: 
>>> THEVOTENATION is FOR SALE <<< 

You have 3 vote(s) left. 

Here you can see recent votes !
 sa per votimin me duket futja kot 
p/s un votova per USA

----------


## B.C.B

> votova Serbine heheheh


a je budalle a t`ka humb bicikleta?

----------


## FREX

Un Per Tdyja Po Nuk Jom Tuj Kuptu Per Qar Beht Fjal

----------

